# Flahutte coffee - Markinch Station



## CallyCoffee (Aug 29, 2018)

I lived nearby to this place until recently. It's a cycling mad guy who has set himself up with a converted horse box outside Markinch railway station. He's only there mon-fri 6am to about lunchtime, but his coffee is wonderful and he has a magnificent spring piston machine doing the hard work which is worth a visit just in itself. It's a bit off the beaten track but if you find yourself going up the A92 some day it's worth turning off near Glenrothes to pay him a visit. He also does events at weekends around Fife mostly.

http://flahutecoffee.com


----------



## ohms (Jan 22, 2018)

Oh, awesome, I'm across in Dunfermline - but that's good to know! Ain't much else around that way.


----------

